# From Coaxial to VGA adapter?



## juliette722

I'm not even sure if they made such a plug...but here's my situation...
I work in an office that has a coaxial cable going to each room to view DVD's all day long. Sound is muted so it is strictly visual. Now 2 "TV's" had burned out (finally) and so I replaced them with "monitors"...I figured since I wouldn't be needing a TV...but now I need to plug the coaxial into the monitor and it only has a VGA input. Any suggestions?


----------



## Stancestans

Check this site out, you just might like what you see. Cables To Go - Adapters, Cables for Coax, Cat5, HDMI, Audio, Video, VGA


----------



## juliette722

Wow..that was a fun site to visit! Thanks for the info, but I didn't see anything for coaxials to VGA 15 pin plug in. I've decided to leave it to the experts. I've scheduled an appt. for one of our patients who owns a TV repair shop to come in and give me an estimate. 
Thanks Again!


----------



## Stancestans

Welcome! If you ever get it done without a gateway/splitter, i am interested in knowing how you did it. I would sure love to have one of those straight through plugin cables for coax to vga.


----------



## juliette722

I think I'm on to something check out this plug and tell me if you think that would work? 
1 Ft Coax Hd15 Vga To 5 Bnc Rgbhv Monitor Cable - 1 X Hd-15 Male Vga - 5 X Bnc 065030836722 | eBay


----------



## Stancestans

Oh yeah! That's definitely it! I don't know about you, but that'll work perfectly for me if i desired a setup like yours (it's part of a business plan that i have in mind).


----------

